# Calcium and Phosphorus rates



## JayneA (Jun 11, 2002)

I have been pretty careful with what I feed Kai trying to ensure slow, constant growth via a good food. I took him off puppy food at about 4 months and then have kept an eye on protein levels but also the calcium/phosphurus rates. He's coming up for 10 months now and I was wondering when I can stop 'worrying' about the calcium/phosphorus rates and just make sure I have him on a quality adult food.


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

Jayne, 

I always keep an eye on the calcium/phosphorus ratio, even when my dog is an adult. Presumably, a high quality dog food will have a ratio that's in line. But I always look and double-check.

The guideline that I use (per Richard Pitcairn, DVM, PhD) is 1 part phosphorous to 1.2 to 1.4 parts calcium, although anything between 1 part phosphorous to 1-2 parts calcium is generally accepted as ok. So I aim for "1 P to 1.5 Ca" whether I'm looking at a new commercial dog food, cooking up a homemade diet for my beagle mix or preparing the raw diet for my GSD. That kind of simplifies things in my brain.

Hope that helps!


----------



## JayneA (Jun 11, 2002)

That is so useful. Thanks!!!! I will save this thread now as things were getting very confusing


----------

